# Glock 17 Gen1



## cro722 (Jul 6, 2018)

I have a Glock 17 Gen1 with 2-17 shot magazines, the original box and everything that came with it. It's fired less than 300 rounds. A guy offered to buy but I have no idea what its worth. Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thank you,
CRO722


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Very early ones (2-letter serial prefix starting with "A") are worth more, but even later Gen1 models are commending pretty decent prices in the condition you described (with box and all accessories; the manual and other original paperwork is important, too). I don't find any on the auction sites right now, but in the recent past, minty G17 Gen1 models w/all accessories have gone for $600-$1000+, depending on exact age and features (old "skinny/pencil barrel" models are higher). 

You might want to bounce over to the collector's forum at Glocktalk.com and see what has been discussed over there in the last year or so, on this subject.


----------



## cro722 (Jul 6, 2018)

Thank you very much for this info. I appreciate it


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

cro722 said:


> I have a Glock 17 Gen1 with 2-17 shot magazines, the original box and everything that came with it. It's fired less than 300 rounds. A guy offered to buy but I have no idea what its worth. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> Thank you,
> CRO722


I would keep it.


----------

